# Angeln auf Phuket



## guese1 (22. November 2009)

Hallo
Sind im Januar für 3 Wochen in Thailand auf Phuket ganz im
Norden .Hatjemandvon Euch Ahnung ob es sich lohnt Angelgerät mitzunehmen und wenn welches gruß dorota


----------



## Sassone (24. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Phuket*

Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht... das Angeln im Meer von der Küste hat bei mir nichts gebracht, auch beim Schnorcheln kaum Fische gesehen...
Eine Big Game Tour habe ich gemacht, aber diese war ebenfalls nicht sonderlich erfolgreich... Es gibt da wohl noch ein oder zwei kommerzielle Angelseen... sowas würde bei uns Forellenpuff heissen, nur dass da keine Forellen sondern riesige Mekong Welse rumschwimmen... aber da kannst du dir auf jeden Fall Gerät leihen...

Falls du jedoch einen Abstecher nach Koh Pi Pi planst, da siehst besser aus... vom Ufer aus konnte ich Hornhechte und Barrakudas beobachten.. und die Hochseeboote brachten regelmäßig gute Segelfische mit in den Hafen...


----------



## guese1 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Phuket*

Hallo
Habe mir überlegt paar Klamotten nehme ich doch mit:Nur was in den Koffer passt.30 Lbs Steckrute(4Teilig) mit mittlerer Multirolle und ca.20er geflochtene 300Meter und leichte Teleskoprute mit Stationärrolle und 30er mono.Vieleicht kann ich mit nem Fischer rausfahren und nen bischen schleppen oder hinter dem Riff welches am Strand vorgelagert ist was versuchen.Paar Rapallas Wobblers und Kleinkram.Hat jemand noch eine Idee? Gruß guese1


----------



## No_saint (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Phuket*

Ich bin letzte Nacht aus Phuket zurückgekommen.

Wir schleppen dort rot-weisse Rappalas bis 20 cm und für Tuna squids in verschiedenen Größen.

Ich hatte vier kleine Tunas auf kleine schwarze Squids die mit einem "Bird" geschleppt wurden.

Ansonsten war es ziemlich ruhig beim fischen, obwohl wir reichlich Tunas haben springen sehen oder bei Flut sichtbar Räuber am Werke waren, die aber unsere Köder sauber ignorierten.

Gruß 

No_saint


----------

